# How Clean Is Your Desktop?



## DeadMau5

yah


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

mine has some rainmeter skins, Xion music player as well as Objectdock and rocketdock and thats it, no shortcuts or anything


----------



## pioneerisloud

Enough said


----------



## Paradox me

It's a day old install so I haven't had time to find a new wallpaper to my liking, but aside from that this is how I keep it. I can't stand any other icons on my desktop besides Recycle Bin.


----------



## MoonPig

Fairly.


----------



## pioneerisloud

I can't stand icons anymore either (as you can see from my screenshot). I do like ObjectDock though, with my most used programs on it.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Mine


----------



## BlackHoleSon




----------



## TRELOXELO

Here's mine...


----------



## Paradox me

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
I can't stand icons anymore either (as you can see from my screenshot). I do like ObjectDock though, with my most used programs on it.

I liked RocketDock when I used it, but I had trouble with it and Rainmeter disappearing when Atl-Tabbing. Nothing short of forcing each to stay on top (over programs and browser) would work, and having those things visible all the time was pretty annoying.


----------



## pioneerisloud

TRELOXELO:
Why are you running 1280x1024 on a 1080p screen? That has got to look like garbage







.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paradox me* 
I liked RocketDock when I used it, but I had trouble with it and Rainmeter disappearing when Atl-Tabbing. Nothing short of forcing each to stay on top (over programs and browser) would work, and having those things visible all the time was pretty annoying.

That's why I switched to ObjectDock instead. The only time it ever disappears to the point I have to reboot it, is when I open up a game full screen that is bigger than the dock, and it only rarely happens. Otherwise it just sits there on my desktop. I can pile things ontop of it as I see fit







.


----------



## dudes45

Mine =D


----------



## Deano12345

No pics of it in its current guise but my desktop is rocketdock with some B&W icons, and the toolbar flipped up top. I'll get a pic up later


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

I don't like icons. The only desktop icon I ever use is Recycle Bin (and then hide it afterwards), and that's only because I can't access it anywhere else.


----------



## Photograph

Mine is always fairly clean, otherwise things get lost quickly:


----------



## Volvo

Asus laptop. All my other rigs are fairly similar.


----------



## Trogdor

Just a few icons with core temp constantly running.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Volvo* 
snip

ugh IE...


----------



## newpc




----------



## xxmintixx

id have to change my desktop pic to post my desktop *b00bs FTW xD


----------



## flashbulb

clean enough for me


----------



## amstech

I never have icons on my desktop.


----------



## rocstar96

Or you could post here


----------



## ZealotKi11er




----------



## Puckbandit35

Minez


----------



## xxmintixx

not very clean, 2 1024x768 monitors lcd and crt


----------



## TCOC

Yea Shortcuts drive me Bananas now too.


----------



## HAGNK

[/IMG]


----------



## ntuason

I dont think mines is very clean.


----------



## philhalo66

alright i guess it still needs work


----------



## Syrillian




----------



## Roxxas049

About this clean


----------



## arioscrimson

This clean.


----------



## Blameless

Mine is a flat white screen with a recycle bin the the upper left corner. I never keep anything on the desktop, or system tray.


----------



## Mr.Microsoft




----------



## uk80glue




----------



## Rebel4055

I just started using my second monitor as icons


----------



## Mas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rocstar96* 








Or you could post here 

How are you finding Rainmeter? Does it slow you down at all or cause problems? I was thinking of giving it a try a while back, but I tend to keep away from unnecessary stuff. It does look quite nice though.


----------



## Crooksy




----------



## KOBALT

Mine.....


----------



## zevipa

deleted


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zevipa* 
a bit cluttered (btw, one piece FTW!!)

Holy hell


----------



## KG363




----------



## WINPRO

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DarkVader




----------



## Waffleboy

I hate icons now lol. Searching for programs with windows 7 is just so easy...


----------



## Volvo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alatar*


ugh IE...


It works well for me like no other.

FF had problems way back in the day when I was using dialup.
Just would not connect.

Then Chrome often has problems for me, stuff doesn't work.

Opera, nah. Safari, maybe, since I love the super anti-aliased text.


----------



## Fletcherea

Mines not too dreadful, couldn't survive w/o my object dock now though, tried rocket, just wasn't as smooth for my system.

http://i839.photobucket.com/albums/zz316/Fletcherea/desktop.png[/IMG]]


----------



## Sad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rocstar96* 








Or you could post here 

link to that 1920x1080?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Organized:


----------



## uk80glue

Installed Rainmeter, still screwing around with it though.


----------



## Mas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *uk80glue* 
Installed Rainmeter, still screwing around with it though.










Since there has been no response, how are YOU finding rainmeter?


----------



## Maven




----------



## Mas

Wow, thats a nice desktop


----------



## Deano12345

@ Mas : Since no one else has answered, I installed it and it's great, I've not had any problems with it at all. Rainmeter FTW


----------



## Darren9

I'll dump the colored FFox icons when 4 isn't beta and it supports rapport.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

delete


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

I don't use Icons. I always go into the program/game directory to execute them.


----------



## SalisburySteak

can only have recycle bin. everything else bothers me


----------



## riflepwnage




----------



## Mas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deano12345* 
@ Mas : Since no one else has answered, I installed it and it's great, I've not had any problems with it at all. Rainmeter FTW









Sweet thanks


----------



## XAslanX

Simple yet effective


----------



## iambald




----------



## magna224




----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *magna224*












delete that browser from ur comp now!!!


----------



## Mas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magna224* 









That's a sweet wallpaper. You wouldn't happen to have a link to download it at 2560x1600 would you?


----------



## Jarvillio

So after looking at all seven pages, i've decided that i need to do some desktop cleaning. I've never thought about having no icons, never ever occured to me. lol *gets to work*


----------



## PDXMark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XAslanX*


Simple yet effective











What is that gadget called?


----------



## hubwub

My current desktop that is based off a photo I took back in July that a friend of mine made into a wallpaper. Original photo: http://www.flickr.com/photos/hubwub/...n/photostream/

The wallpaper, originally 1920x1080.


----------



## losttsol

My son on the beach of course.


----------



## yannickhk




----------



## nakedrampage




----------



## XAslanX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PDXMark*


What is that gadget called?


http://gallery.live.com/liveItemDeta...4-5b7ed53ebe11


----------



## ThirstyArgonian

Cleeeeeeeeeeeeean.


----------



## whitingnick

Not very clean


----------



## Dream Killer

it's pretty clean but gets really filled up if i started photo editing though


----------



## blandino123

Fine ill admit it , i organized it here and there before i posted it


----------



## blandino123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nakedrampage*












Dude howd u get those icons for the games ? they look SICK


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blandino123*


Dude howd u get those icons for the games ? they look SICK


^^ This


----------



## Floy




----------



## Deano12345

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blandino123*


Dude howd u get those icons for the games ? they look SICK


I'd say he used rocketdock/objectdock and just downloaded those pictures instead of the standard shortcut icons. I could be wrong though


----------



## SightUp

I don't get it. Some of you guys are using 32%+ when you load Windows. I use 12% on bootup. All of these fancy things are not necessary and in the end slow down your gaming rigs.


----------



## Deano12345

Even with all the stuff I've added, it's added maybe one or 2 seconds to my time that my desktop is usable, in anything other that that I cant even see a difference


----------



## srsdude

pretty clean


----------



## stRodda

before










after


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paradox me*


...

It's a day old install so I haven't had time to find a new wallpaper to my liking, but aside from that this is how I keep it. I can't stand any other icons on my desktop besides Recycle Bin.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak*


can only have recycle bin. everything else bothers me


I can't even handle the recycle bin. If I do have one I end up obsessively emptying it as soon as I delete something, so I just set it to delete immediately and hide the recycle bin







.


----------



## Faisal11iraq

it was a huge mess i'm not even proud to show it but you made me clean it lol

here you go..


----------



## Deluded

I hope some of you guys blow an aneurysm.


----------



## Deano12345

Just realised I never posted mine :


----------



## _Chimera

So, I'm the only one that wants performance rather than bling?







DD










Who else here hates wallpapers? Oh god, I'm alone T_T


----------



## Deluded

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_Chimera*


Who else here hates wallpapers? Oh god, I'm alone T_T


Check two post above yours.


----------



## _Chimera

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deluded*


Check two post above yours.


Yep I saw that, but thought that mess of icons was a wallpaper :OOO

j/k


----------



## Deluded

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_Chimera*


Yep I saw that, but thought that mess of icons was a wallpaper :OOO

j/k










I tried keeping it clean, I really tried. But it went down the drain because I access almost everything on desktop at least once per day.









Maybe when I get a bigger monitor and go dual/triple monitor route, I'll lop off the icons to the externals and keep the main clean.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR*


I don't like icons. The only desktop icon I ever use is Recycle Bin (and then hide it afterwards), and that's only because I can't access it anywhere else.


Go to C drive and then in show hidden files and folders via the Tools>Folder Options menu. Recycle bin will appear.










Just coz I like the idea of Pyro being a girl


----------



## ThirstyArgonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blandino123*


Dude howd u get those icons for the games ? they look SICK



Quote:



Originally Posted by *FEAR.*


^^ This


Go nuts guys


----------



## Demented

I don't like icons at all, and if I could have less opacity on my gadgets, I'd be even happier. But it works for me.


----------



## Darkchisel




----------



## solidsteel144




----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


TRELOXELO:
Why are you running 1280x1024 on a 1080p screen? That has got to look like garbage







.

That's why I switched to ObjectDock instead. The only time it ever disappears to the point I have to reboot it, is when I open up a game full screen that is bigger than the dock, and it only rarely happens. Otherwise it just sits there on my desktop. I can pile things ontop of it as I see fit







.


Cause i'm at work and my screens is a HP1740!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dream Killer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SightUp*


I don't get it. Some of you guys are using 32%+ when you load Windows. I use 12% on bootup. All of these fancy things are not necessary and in the end slow down your gaming rigs.


Not if you have an SSD







My desktop used to be cluttered with everything from gadgets to crazy amounts of systray icons - everything still loaded near instant.


----------



## nakedrampage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blandino123*


Dude howd u get those icons for the games ? they look SICK


Rocket dock and deviantart.


----------



## uk80glue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SightUp* 
I don't get it. Some of you guys are using 32%+ when you load Windows. I use 12% on bootup. All of these fancy things are not necessary and in the end slow down your gaming rigs.

Because it's imperative that we can play games 2 seconds sooner when we turn out PCs on.









Not even an issue if you don't shut your computer off every day.


----------



## loser7

XP users should not be able to post. If your still using XP your desktop cant be all that clean.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loser7* 
XP users should not be able to post. If your still using XP your desktop cant be all that clean.

Not true. Scroll up and see my post. I'm using XP and I have nothing on my desktop. Clearly you have no idea what you're on about


----------



## B-Con

I see that quite a few of you are using the traditional Windows icons, which are showing the annoying shortcut arrows. You can get rid of those by using Ultimate Windows Tweaker v 2.1.

It's a standalone program. Just download, unzip, and run. Go to "Additional Tweaks", check the box to "Remove arrows from Shortcut Icons", then hit "Apply".
.


----------



## C101




----------



## eseb1

I need to clean it up a bit.


----------



## KillerBeaz

mine...


----------



## PDXMark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XAslanX*


http://gallery.live.com/liveItemDeta...4-5b7ed53ebe11


Thanks!


----------



## FEAR.

Mine


----------



## Drift0r

My Vista install. I'll post my Win7 desktop but pretty much same thing


----------



## fastsite

this is mine but only one of 3 of my desktops but hehe


----------



## sh0n




----------



## ZainyAntics

:]


----------



## Phyxers

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FEAR.*


Mine



















Your BG is absolutely smexy!!!

This is the BG of my Netbook, as you can see I try to keep things very minimal...


----------



## doat




----------



## n1helix




----------



## Amdoverclocker2

mine is clean but it died


----------



## Metonymy

I love the people who haven't figured out how to get the recycle bin off their desktop yet.


----------



## Dead!

Show desktop Icons [ ]
FTW.
Icons are pointless, with how organized W7/vista are there's 0 need for desktop icons.


----------



## Salami991




----------



## Pillz Here




----------



## matchboss

go ahead..laugh it up it's just laziness


----------



## Machiyariko

Clean!
My Windows task bar is set to auto hide so there is really nothing to speak of when its hidden.


----------



## xAPOCALYPSEx

take it down if its too pr0n, but undoubtedly the single hottest woman I have ever seen in my life, and I would say that in front of every girlfriend I have/had/will ever have


----------



## Darren9

Can't live without the sys-tray


----------



## mdogg

very clean I'd like to think


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mdogg* 
very clean I'd like to think

^^ Lol


----------



## vinton13




----------



## yannickhk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darren9* 
Can't live without the sys-tray

Nice. How did you get the system tray up there?


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yannickhk* 
Nice. How did you get the system tray up there?

I'm using Object Dock Plus 2 with tray on its own dock.


----------



## jammo2k5

I like an imaculate desktop so as not to obscure my epic wallpapers... i know they dont match but o well im gonna change em soon









Also my handy little games menu... i like it


----------



## Yoko Littner

im a Otaku, Black Gold Saw FTW, i keep only essentials on desktop



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Yoko Littner

Oh my god! Dude!! i made that wallpaper!! that is my Ergo PRoxy Vector!!!

Where did u obtain that hahahah!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Machiyariko* 
Clean!
My Windows task bar is set to auto hide so there is really nothing to speak of when its hidden.


----------



## vinton13

Did some cleaning up:


----------



## deerleg

oh ya here we go people


----------



## 4.54billionyears

please
for your own well being
stop using desktop icons


----------



## CJRhoades

Pretty clean I think.

Monitor 1:









Monitor 2:


----------



## Photograph

Not pointing out anyone in particular but my wife identified a few desktops in this thread guaranteed to belong to single men









My workstation desktop:


----------



## YouWin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr.Microsoft* 









How'd you get the deskband working for windows media player on windows 7?

Here's mine


----------



## Bunnywinkles

Be prepared to be scared










Sad thing is I clean it up to one column every couple months.... Thats what I get for doing all my work on my laptop. The desktop meant to do the work on has barely anything on it...


----------



## Slinkman




----------



## j0n3z3y

Here's mine, pretty austere
















[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Confessed

It never changes.


----------



## Mas

There's a lot of people here who have really great backgrounds. I always have trouble finding ones I like.


----------



## Tatakai All

Mine is pretty clean, could be worse.


----------



## FEAR.

^^ HA, nice


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Friggin ATI for putting out crappy drivers. Polluting my desktop.

I launch stuff using Launchy and games using Steam. So it's all good.


----------



## dasparx

argh edit img fail


----------



## Gunfire

Spotless.










Resized.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KillerBeaz* 
mine...










Oh my god, thats amazing share with us? that CPU+RAM meter over your start button :|


----------



## pr0_f3n1x

Wish I could do better, but I can't...


----------



## OrphanShadow

About the only desktop icon I use is Recycle Bin. Everything else, ObjectDock takes care of.


----------



## arcanemyth

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## menthol_penguin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roweyi7* 
Oh my god, thats amazing share with us? that CPU+RAM meter over your start button :|

I agree, please share.

Mine, not clean at all.


----------



## KILLER_K

Throw something a little different in the mix here. Got this a while back off this forum from another member here and still use it.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Clean as a whistle.


----------



## Woundingchaney




----------



## HunT3R.!

That's mine ^^


----------



## Woundingchaney

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HunT3R.!* 
That's mine ^^

Are you talking to me?

I can tell you how to turn desktop icons into a quick launch organized start bar if you wish.


----------



## The_0ctogon

Functional and clean, I think.

Using Rainmeter and Stardock Fences by the way.


----------



## Silver_WRX02

My desktop is dirty, because the recycle bin is on my desktop.


----------



## Volcom13




----------



## darksideleader

meh, too lazy to house keep atm


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Mine, I use rocketdock which is hidden right now.

Windows 7 Pro 64 with Service Pack 1 Beta


----------



## f16-r1

yeah only icon is recycle bin up i hide it :/


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KillerBeaz* 
mine...










That's gorgeous, love to hear how you put it together.

So are the people with all these panels on thier desktop (like time, rss, etc) using rain meter then?

Mine are al pretty clean. My indows Dekstop is the messiest, I have a whole row of icons









Desktop:



Netbook


----------



## FragMasta75




----------



## Ashpd=win!!




----------



## jach11

I dont care about fancy ****!!!


----------



## AMOCO

here is my Desktop:


----------



## Eduardv

How clean ?


----------



## Alex132

A clean desktop is a healthy desktop ;D


----------



## menthol_penguin

A clean desktop is the sign of an empty mind.


----------



## baph

Clean!


----------



## Faraz




----------



## Blostorm

Mine is fairly clean


----------



## Machiyariko

I'm sure that this has been posted before but I see that some of you still have your recycle bin. There are ways of putting it on the taskbar instead. It makes for a completely clean desktop.

First: Make a folder in the main C: drive, Taskbar or something.
Second: Put a shortcut to the trashcan in the folder. And any other shortcuts you want as well. I have firefox, itunes, and the recycle bin.
Third: The Taskbar must be unlocked to do this. Drag the folder onto your task bar and right click on it. Then uncheck "show text" and "show title"
And there you have it, it still does all of the functions of the one on the desktop just right click it.










Enjoy!


----------



## Mas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Machiyariko* 
I'm sure that this has been posted before but I see that some of you still have your recycle bin. There are ways of putting it on the taskbar instead. It makes for a completely clean desktop.

First: Make a folder in the main C: drive, Taskbar or something.
Second: Put a shortcut to the trashcan in the folder. And any other shortcuts you want as well. I have firefox, itunes, and the recycle bin.
Third: The Taskbar must be unlocked to do this. Drag the folder onto your task bar and right click on it. Then uncheck "show text" and "show title"
And there you have it, it still does all of the functions of the one on the desktop just right click it.

Enjoy!

Hey, that's an awesome tip! I never would have thought to do that.

Thanks!


----------



## sdcrow

Pretty Clean. Crystal Castles FTW


----------



## Tatakai All

Machiyariko said:


> I'm sure that this has been posted before but I see that some of you still have your recycle bin. There are ways of putting it on the taskbar instead. It makes for a completely clean desktop.
> 
> First: Make a folder in the main C: drive, Taskbar or something.
> Second: Put a shortcut to the trashcan in the folder. And any other shortcuts you want as well. I have firefox, itunes, and the recycle bin.
> Third: The Taskbar must be unlocked to do this. Drag the folder onto your task bar and right click on it. Then uncheck "show text" and "show title"
> And there you have it, it still does all of the functions of the one on the desktop just right click it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you unlock the taskbar?


----------



## Mas

Right click on the taskbar and click unlock


----------



## NYM

Rainmeter skins.


----------



## Rothen

No icons


----------



## Booga Boy

I'll not post mine you'll just laugh. It is like a pox ridden crack whore in comparison to those before.
I am going cold turkey on shortcuts and will post the results soon.
You can see what it is like now here


----------



## nseaton1

Just a recylce bin on mine too. I don't need shortcuts, 7 works well enough nothing is too many clicks away.


----------



## menthol_penguin

Can't remember who had the cool theme with the CPU meter curving round the start button but I've found it. Link below if people want it.

http://www.themebin.com/rainmeter-sk...ass-rainmeter/


----------



## 4L4N

Wow some very nice desktops here guys, the rainmeter stuff looks awesome.
Gonna have to look into that myself.

Mine below.


----------



## khaotic

I thionk mine needs a good clean even with to monitors there are strill loads of icons lol.


----------



## Transhour

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rothen* 
No icons


















what is that running on the left? conky?

after looking thru most of this post, i'd honestly have to say Rothen wins if this is a competition, he doesn't even have a start bar


----------



## Jimi

I don't have a ~/Desktop nor do I use conky.

I hide my DWM statusbar alot of the time, too. I just prefer not to have anything on the desktop for some reason.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *transhour* 
what is that running on the left? conky?

after looking thru most of this post, i'd honestly have to say Rothen wins if this is a competition, he doesn't even have a start bar









he has the bottom bar which can be used as a start bar


----------



## SinX7

My desktop have 3 rows full of stuff


----------



## letsgetiton

I like the Winstep (Mac OS10) look.


----------



## Show4Pro

Here's mine


----------



## ro529

my current one
pc weeks old so prob add a few more shortcuts to the desktop or taskbar below, liking that taskbar in win 7 upgraded from xp


----------



## shrapner

only have a recycle bin icon


----------



## calavera

I only have rocketdock. no other icons or start bar (set on auto hide)


----------



## Tatakai All

Finally got my desktop all cleaned up.


----------



## Transhour

i don't have a very "clean desktop" i have an effecient one for me and i think it is clean.

i run a dual monitor setup, on one monitor all my panels and icons and applets are present, the other one, it is a digital ghost town


----------



## 4L4N

Finally tried the Rainmeter stuff , pretty cool.


----------



## Caleo

Reasonably clean..










@ all you rainmeter people: I've installed it before, but all the custom configs are really annoying to set up. Do some of them have pre-set up configurations where you don't have to individually align/arrange everything yourself?


----------



## Anton338




----------



## trojan92

use this pc for music







as you can tell


----------



## TestECull

NEAT UND TIDY!










Which is amazing considering if you look inside my Toolbox folder you'll see enough clutter to fill five desktops that size


----------



## Jimi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jimi*


I don't have a ~/Desktop nor do I use conky.

I hide my DWM statusbar alot of the time, too. I just prefer not to have anything on the desktop for some reason.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Triple monitor desktops FTW!


----------



## reezin14

Nice & Clean.


----------



## Mr Pink57

Squeaky clean


----------



## Izvire




----------



## Polska

I hate having anything on the desktop whether its icons or gadgets/widgets from 3rd party apps. I rarely see the desktop anyway. I just like to have all my shortcuts in the taskbar.


----------



## opuss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rothen*


No icons


















Hey, mind sharing your conky config please


----------



## UrbanSmooth

@mushroomboy: Warning! Warning! The mods on OCN like to keep things clean around here.


----------



## Fortunex

Meh.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HAGNK*









[/IMG]


Link to wallpaper Please.


----------



## sequencius

sorry for small res, tinypic said it was too big so i had to use Facebook LOL.
my res is 1920x1080 tho


----------



## HuffPCair




----------



## sequencius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HuffPCair*












about your system name.. it looks better like this: ( . Y . )

=]


----------



## GRPace




----------



## sequencius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GRPace*












that would annoy me.


----------



## ZHoob2004

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GRPace*


http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/6831/74486531.png

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
I wish I had the money (and desk space) for 3 monitors [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/frown.gif

some day...


----------



## makecoldplayhistory

I can't be doing with busy desktops.

Finally tried rainmeter last night... love it!


----------



## Illusion Of Progress

Quote:


Originally Posted by *4L4N* 
Finally tried the Rainmeter stuff , pretty cool.










That looks incredible. I want to replicate that desktop exactly.









Is that like a skin (for rainmeter)? Where can I get it?


----------



## Mas

I really wish someone would write some skins for Rainmeter that work with Realtemp and Afterburner, etc

I'm amazed that this thing has been around for years, and all they do is pull useless data like HDD capacity and how much RAM is currently being used... especially considering the target audience (steep learning curve, most non PC literate people probably wouldn't get very far with it before giving up).


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mas* 
I really wish someone would write some skins for Rainmeter that work with Realtemp and Afterburner, etc

It can work with SpeedFan, but... I'm not sure if you want that.


----------



## Mas

Yer... I would rather not.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mas* 
Yer... I would rather not.

Your best bet would be Everest Ultimate, rainmeter can display any sensor/measure it can read (pretty much everything). It is a pain to make your own custom configs though.


----------



## Septagon

I like this thread, enough to come out of lurkdom. That is my desktop not just my wallpaper.


----------



## calavera

eyefinity owns. finding high-res pics is tough


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

You tell me.


----------



## mbudden




----------



## sub50hz

I cringe at the mere thought of desktop icons. It's easier to just keybind everything.

Laptop:









SigRig:


----------



## Anish

heres mine. is there any way to get computer and recycle bin onto the superbar>?


----------



## ghettogeddy




----------



## Unknownm

this isn't from my current system, it's the laptop


----------



## caffeinescandal

no icons except for recycle bin, which is pointless because i dont use the recycle bin.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

I'd say mine is clean AND green







Task bar was modded by me to be a wood pattern and I 'shopped in my current cursor (it's just above the big leaf in the center) as it fits the theme too. (it's a leaf as well)


----------



## ThumperSD




----------



## damian5000

I win.


----------



## deadjc

argg







!!! i would like to share my desktop with you guys but for some reason none of the image hosting server is working for me i dont know whats going on.


----------



## mfb412




----------



## emc_2

Nothing that can't be pinned to the start menu or taskbar


----------



## Crazy^^Red

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TRELOXELO* 
Here's mine...









Those waters aint clean.


----------



## Fletcherea

Gotta have my dock =)


----------



## TropicalPants

I win.


----------



## emc_2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TropicalPants* 
I win.










I like that... nVidia tiger/ big cat.


----------



## D1G1TALD3ATH

Maybe a little to busy to be called clean but ithink it works.


----------



## Mas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Machiyariko* 
I'm sure that this has been posted before but I see that some of you still have your recycle bin. There are ways of putting it on the taskbar instead. It makes for a completely clean desktop.

First: Make a folder in the main C: drive, Taskbar or something.
Second: Put a shortcut to the trashcan in the folder. And any other shortcuts you want as well. I have firefox, itunes, and the recycle bin.
Third: The Taskbar must be unlocked to do this. Drag the folder onto your task bar and right click on it. Then uncheck "show text" and "show title"
And there you have it, it still does all of the functions of the one on the desktop just right click it.










Enjoy!

Sorry, but this is not working for me. There must be something left out. I have followed every step you have listed exactly, and it does not work.


----------



## Whitepants

Rainmeter is a pain to set up, but when you are finished, it is so so sweet.

~Whitepants

p.s.The way the day and month got changes, they are closer together now.


----------



## mfb412

MY EYES, THEY BURN!
/caps


----------



## no1Joeno1

If I hide that bar I'd win, and make my desktop white?


----------



## Kevlo

im not using my primary rig right now im using a crappy laptop but i think i have like 8-10 icons on it, then once i have it working properly i put in a folder (Games, trainers, backup, game stuff, stuff) or in the recycle bin if required


----------



## Shane1244




----------



## no1Joeno1

TBH I think i need to find a brighter desktop.


----------



## KoolGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 









Did you take this photo your self while you were crossing the boarder?


----------



## koven

cant stand icons on my desktop

less is more.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *no1Joeno1* 
If I hide that bar I'd win, and make my desktop white?

There are heaps of people who would 'win' in this thread...


----------



## sendblink23

mine is sorta clean...


----------



## MadCatMk2

I don't even have a desktop.


----------



## Anton338

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
mine is sorta clean...
IMG

A lot more people use linux than I thought :]
Looks great!


----------



## pzyko80

mine. is that clean enough?? i hate icons

HDR photo of my friends subaru


----------



## Helmsdg

My Desktop ^_^










--David--


----------



## pioneerisloud

Yay, new screenshot for me







.


----------



## rocklobsta1109

No real icons just the rainmeter stuff


----------



## PCSarge

correction... this is a clean desktop....
and yes boys....i have no recycle bin.....figure that out


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCSarge*


correction... this is a clean desktop....
and yes boys....i have no recycle bin.....figure that out










Make a shortcut of your recycle bin, put the original in the shortcut. Empty the recycle bin.

Mine:


----------



## ohzer0




----------



## pistons50

Currently bad, I am organizing music folders and put them all on my desktop, otherwise very nice.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCSarge*


correction... this is a clean desktop....
and yes boys....i have no recycle bin.....figure that out




















Not exactly a mystery...

Relevance, pretty clean (can't figure out how to make collapsible folders in the start menu or I wouldn't even have those two folders):










Also shamelessly stole that wallpaper off of a fellow OCN member.


----------



## NrGx

I honestly can't find a use for rainmeter. I never look at my desktop anyway since I always have a fullscreen window open.


----------



## thiagocosta85

Mine is Extra clean !








[/IMG]


----------



## Baldy




----------



## Fatality292

i only have libraries, msn, firefox and itunes on my task bar. no desktop icons. dimmu borgir wallpapers pretty beasty though =p


----------



## ZainyAntics

Heres my super hi-res rendered 1080p desktops


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

my desktop is really clean and i only have the task bar, but my netbook is really really clean, i have a skin on it for a dark theme and no icons.


----------



## NFL

Here's mine...still working on it


----------



## TUDJ

I can't stand desktop icons


----------



## NorCa

I do 99% of my wallpapers, usually 2~3 colors and no icons.


----------



## kalvin37

I use solid black background and fence, which usually makes my desktop nothing but black


----------



## thisispatrick

Edit: Redid mine.


----------



## thiagocosta85

Lol.. I find it hard...

My desktops usually gains from 10GB - 80 GB per week (when im working hard on a project).
LOL... I find it easyer to just leave everything at desktop... Even though it blocks part of my sexy Jessica wall paper, I still need those icons there / folders.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Mine is pretty clean. No desktop icons except the recycle bin, some rainmeter stuff, and that's about it!


----------



## damian5000

Taskbar hidden. Nothing on the desktop. Used to be literally FULL of icons, but now I put all shortcuts to programs I use in a folder and added the folder as a toolbar to my W7 taskbar.

Old:










New:


----------



## tasospaok123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFL*


Here's mine...still working on it










Where can i find the left sidebar with the weather?


----------



## LiLChris

Very clean, icons are hidden and its a black background...this is due to me being on my backup rig.









I'll try to post my desktop when its back up and runnnig.


----------



## USFORCES




----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

4*12-2 icons.
46 icons.

But if you cut out the icons into c:\
ew folder you'll get a really clean desktop.


----------



## Xraven771

Mine







-


----------



## Markeh

Not very. Well my second screen is, but I only plugged it in today.


----------



## mrtomek

wouldn't call it clean, but not dirty either


----------



## cbabe001

I think its mostly clean.



Here is the background if anyone needs an Eyefinity background


----------



## Darren9

Why didn't they make the icons in a toolbar line up in the center with a vertical taskbar???


----------



## jprovido

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darren9*


Why didn't they make the icons in a toolbar line up in the center with a vertical taskbar???




omg that looks so sick!! can you teach me how you did this? my desktop is so dirty with half of the screen full of icons. after seeing this thread I wanted to clean my desktop. urs looks so nice and clean







TIA!


----------



## PCCstudent

Something I noticed with desktop clutter and XP. Is it by default that all downloads go to the desktop? (I know this can be changed)With Win 7 I like how they go to "downloads" imagine that. Vista seems to be somewhere in the middle.

One of my doctors asked me to come by and take a look at his XP desktop that recently changed all by its self. Every available space has and icon for one type or another .dll file. He wants me to fix it but not lose anything. yeah right. I was suprised to see these .dll files all over the desktop, I am thinking Malware. I am going to loan him a PC and work on this at my leisure. Doc is from the Ukraine and is setting up child care services over there, but I bet he is not so careful browsing. He has the attitude "I have AV software so how can anything get in"?


----------



## Volvo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiagocosta85*


Lol.. I find it hard...

My desktops usually gains from 10GB - 80 GB per week (when im working hard on a project).
LOL... I find it easyer to just leave everything at desktop... Even though it blocks part of my sexy Jessica wall paper, I still need those icons there / folders.


Jessica what?

Jessica Alba or..










Anyway, here's my own desktop:








Ignore the red line.

And also, one of my laptops:


----------



## We Gone

ASUS









DFI










Not


----------



## TekWarfare

I win hands down


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Very.


----------



## Eduardv

How much clean?


----------



## Nalty




----------



## Robilar

I don''t have any icons on my desktop (thats what the taskbar is for).

On my HTPC system, its a pure black screen (winxp), I have the taskbar autohide and I figured out how to remove the recycle bin from the desktop (I have two large plasma tv's that I don't want to risk screen burn, all black is the way to go).


----------



## fazio93




----------



## Ellis

Icons hidden:








Icons shown:









I use Stardock Fences to keep the icons organized. Double click, and they disappear. I like keeping folders and other stuff on my actual desktop (not shortcuts) but I don't like them being in the way of my wallpaper.

Oh, and I don't really like OS X, but the wallpapers are cool.


----------



## Alatar




----------



## uk80glue




----------



## Ellis

Nalty, I'm having a problem with your image. I can only load the very top part









Then it turns like this:









Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## exort




----------



## Nalty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


Nalty, I'm having a problem with your image. I can only load the very top part









Then it turns like this:









Anyone else having this problem?


fixed


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nalty* 
fixed









I can see it know; very nice. Where did you get the clock/date and taskbar icons from?


----------



## Nalty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
I can see it know; very nice. Where did you get the clock/date and taskbar icons from?

the taskbar icons are token and the clock is rainmeter


----------



## Ellis

Nice.
I tried Rainmeter a couple of weeks ago but I didn't get on very well; found it kind of hard to change stuff around and didn't know where to get decent themes. What theme is the clock from?
What's the best way to install icons like those? Can you uninstall them properly as well?


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
Nice.
I tried Rainmeter a couple of weeks ago but I didn't get on very well; found it kind of hard to change stuff around and didn't know where to get decent themes. What theme is the clock from?
What's the best way to install icons like those? Can you uninstall them properly as well?

That's the Dark Rainmeter theme, I use it myself.


----------



## whipple16

not alot of icons but plenty of space to move them around!!!


----------



## Nalty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
Nice.
I tried Rainmeter a couple of weeks ago but I didn't get on very well; found it kind of hard to change stuff around and didn't know where to get decent themes. What theme is the clock from?
What's the best way to install icons like those? Can you uninstall them properly as well?

i only changed the icons of the shortcuts then pinned them to the taskkbar


----------



## thisispatrick

Ended up redoing mine since I was bored.


----------



## TestECull

NEAT UND TIDY! lolol


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d* 
That's the Dark Rainmeter theme, I use it myself.

AGharg. This is why I gave up with Rainmeter; it's impossible to install new skins and nothing makes sense.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thisispatrick* 









Ended up redoing mine since I was bored.

Nice









Is that also Dark Rainmeter?


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
Enough said


















I need that background 0____0


----------



## 6speed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nalty* 
the taskbar icons are token and the clock is rainmeter









I just downloaded this and I can't find the windows/start button icon anywhere.


----------



## We Gone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quadx* 
clean











Cool


----------



## twich12

not too bad... just a little rainmeter and a few icons


----------



## Nalty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *6speed* 
I just downloaded this and I can't find the windows/start button icon anywhere.

http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&se...token#/d2tbehv

aha forgot about that


----------



## 6speed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nalty* 
http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&se...token#/d2tbehv

aha forgot about that










Thank you so much, now I just gotta figure out how where that icon is saved so I can change it. Thanks again.


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quadx* 
clean
<pic>

Want.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
AGharg. This is why I gave up with Rainmeter; it's impossible to install new skins and nothing makes sense.

Nice









Is that also Dark Rainmeter?

Yea with a mishmash of user edits and other skins.


----------



## BlackMoth.Ver1




----------



## Nalty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *6speed* 
Thank you so much, now I just gotta figure out how where that icon is saved so I can change it. Thanks again.


easy way of doing it









http://www.thewindowsclub.com/downloads/W7SBC.zip


----------



## 6speed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nalty* 
easy way of doing it









http://www.thewindowsclub.com/downloads/W7SBC.zip

Like a charm







Thanks again.


----------



## Nalty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *6speed* 
Like a charm







Thanks again.

now show us what youve got


----------



## ZealotKi11er

This is what i got. Still needs work and need to add one more dock for games.


----------



## N3G4T1v3

Mine


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackMoth.Ver1* 
*snip*

Ah, a fellow Fences user at last









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nalty* 
easy way of doing it









http://www.thewindowsclub.com/downloads/W7SBC.zip

I got a "page not found" error









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er* 
This is what i got. Still needs work and need to add one more dock for games.
*snip*

Very nice looking








What kind of docks are you using?

And now my own again, changed a little of course:








I had to change the wallpaper because the clock wouldn't work with the old one








If only you could change the colour of it.

EDIT: Nice wallpaper, N3G


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
Ah, a fellow Fences user at last









I got a "page not found" error









Very nice looking








What kind of docks are you using?

And now my own again, changed a little of course:








I had to change the wallpaper because the clock wouldn't work with the old one








If only you could change the colour of it.

EDIT: Nice wallpaper, N3G









I think you can. Right click it and then click "Edit Skin". There should be a "Font Color" area.


----------



## Faraz




----------



## 6speed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nalty* 
now show us what youve got









Not very clean and got some icon work to do....


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Psh, icons and docks...


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thisispatrick* 
I think you can. Right click it and then click "Edit Skin". There should be a "Font Color" area.

Thanks! It's fine for now actually, but that means I can now change my wallpaper and still use the date/time









Quote:


Originally Posted by *6speed* 
Not very clean and got some icon work to do....

Lotsa icons








How did you change the Start icon?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *faraz1729* 
*snip*

Mirror's Edge









EDIT: Kenny, I can't load your image








Is it just me that has this problem? Most images work perfectly though...


----------



## 6speed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
Thanks! It's fine for now actually, but that means I can now change my wallpaper and still use the date/time









Lotsa icons








How did you change the Start icon?

Mirror's Edge









http://www.thewindowsclub.com/downloads/W7SBC.zip


----------



## letsgetiton

This post is so old I may have posted mine already but I'm to lazy to go through all these pages to find it so here's another shot.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
EDIT: Kenny, I can't load your image








Is it just me that has this problem? Most images work perfectly though...

I fixed it. Imageshack was being a PITA.


----------



## jellis142

Yumm...one galaxy eating another...


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Do your eyes Hurt?


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Apparently TinyPic resizes pictures.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *6speed* 
http://www.thewindowsclub.com/downloads/W7SBC.zip











Quote:


Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny* 
I fixed it. Imageshack was being a PITA.

Nice, cleanest desktop I've seen so far









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jellis142* 
Yumm...one galaxy eating another...










How big do you need your recycle bin?


----------



## 6speed

http://www.thewindowsclub.com/downloads/W7SBC.zip

http://www.thewindowsclub.com/window...anger-released


----------



## letsgetiton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCCstudent* 
Something I noticed with desktop clutter and XP. Is it by default that all downloads go to the desktop? (I know this can be changed)With Win 7 I like how they go to "downloads" imagine that. Vista seems to be somewhere in the middle.

One of my doctors asked me to come by and take a look at his XP desktop that recently changed all by its self. Every available space has and icon for one type or another .dll file. He wants me to fix it but not lose anything. yeah right. I was suprised to see these .dll files all over the desktop, I am thinking Malware. I am going to loan him a PC and work on this at my leisure. Doc is from the Ukraine and is setting up child care services over there, but I bet he is not so careful browsing. He has the attitude "I have AV software so how can anything get in"?

Easiest/fastest way to fix that is put all that junk in a Folder on the Desktop. Or just uncheck, Show Desktop Icons, then check it again if you want to access them.


----------



## Sheyster

Only "semi" clean I'm afraid. I don't like using the Start menu.


----------



## YouWin

I love my desktop









Wallpaper Created by Me


----------



## jellis142

LOL. My recycle bin is large because by default it's boring. I could make it bigger


----------



## Blostorm

My new desktop:










Discuss. How clean is it for you.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *6speed* 
http://www.thewindowsclub.com/downloads/W7SBC.zip

http://www.thewindowsclub.com/window...anger-released

Thanks









Quote:


Originally Posted by *YouWin* 









I love my desktop









Wallpaper Created by Me









Awesome









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jellis142* 
LOL. My recycle bin is large because by default it's boring. I could make it bigger









Makes sense, I guess









Well, I decided that seeing as I was going with a black and white theme the Start orb needed to fit in with the scheme. I didn't like the one that was linked in the end, so I decided to edit the original one. Some use of GIMP, Restorator and the command prompt later, I came up with this:









I'm not sure if I like it though








When I do stuff like this I almost always go back to what it was before after a few hours. That'll probably happen with all my icons etc.









@blostorm
Are you sure there's a desktop there? Looks like a wallpaper on its own to me...


----------



## jprovido

Quote:













how do you do this clock thingy on the upper left part?

my desktop was so dirty earlier and half of the screen was filled with files and icons, after seeing this thread I cleaned out my desktop

this is what I have so far

















as you can see still a lot of space. what programs are you guys using? the transparent one's on the desktop with calendars and stuff. TIA!


----------



## Ellis

I think pretty much everyone's using Rainmeter for that, and I'm using the Dark Rainmeter skin as well.

It's a bit annoying to set up, but it does look nice in the end









What's that dock-type thing you have there? Looks good








Who's the guy in the pic as well, looks like I should know but I can't remember.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


I think pretty much everyone's using Rainmeter for that, and I'm using the Dark Rainmeter skin as well.

It's a bit annoying to set up, but it does look nice in the end









What's that dock-type thing you have there? Looks good








Who's the guy in the pic as well, looks like I should know but I can't remember.


that's object dock but I changed the icons









I don't know actually lol. I just typed Starcraft II at wallbase.net and he popped up


----------



## Decade

Clean enough for me.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Decade*











Clean enough for me.


I was just sitting here humming the Fallout 3 title music when I saw that.


----------



## ZFedora

(Windows XP Decked Out)


----------



## jprovido

TY for the guys who helped me here. my desktop went from a dirty POS to clean and smexy one


















thanks again


----------



## groodal

here is mine : )


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZFedora* 









(Windows XP Decked Out)

Hmmmmm.
I think I tried doing a Mac OS X impression once. It ended up not being very much like a Mac and constantly seeming like it wasn't supposed to be there.
Which, of course, it wasn't.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jprovido* 
TY for the guys who helped me here. my desktop went from a dirty POS to clean and smexy one


















thanks again

NP








Who's the wallpaper guy though?


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
Hmmmmm.
I think I tried doing a Mac OS X impression once. It ended up not being very much like a Mac and constantly seeming like it wasn't supposed to be there.
Which, of course, it wasn't.

NP








Who's the wallpaper guy though?

He searched "Starcraft 2" on wallbase.net


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thisispatrick* 
He searched "Starcraft 2" on wallbase.net

Ah that's it. I knew I recognized the guy









For some reason I kept thinking it was Shepard from Mass Effect 2 but I knew it wasn't right.


----------



## Sizomu

I am generally a clean/Organised person... so lets measure up
















*Start menu* = Games!
*Task bar* = Quick programs(Stellarium/MSN/Rapidshare/SyncToy)
*Side Bar* = Editing (Words/Notepad/Excel/Photoshop/CyberLink PowerDirector/Dreamweaver)
Other things I use short cut keys to access (Email-button/Internet-button etc.)

So all I need is right in sight, but yet Clean


----------



## codejunki

Pretty messy i know, but i like it


----------



## Stevebobwe

Simplicity. Absolutely can not stand desktop icons.


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:

Simplicity. Absolutely can not stand desktop icons.
With you on that one. Well, listening to a little music in that instance gives me something on my Ubuntu desktop. But its ok.


----------



## tonictim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Volvo* 









Asus laptop. All my other rigs are fairly similar.

me wanty background image


----------



## Killam0n

I cant even count the icons, they are grouped.. to the.. top, left, bottom, right, sorta right, center bottom, games in the lower left hand corner...


----------



## DaMirrorLink

mine


----------



## Boyboyd

I'm surprised no-one's posted an arch install. Or just a 1920x1200 black rectangle

Here's mine.


----------



## vinton13




----------



## kremtok

There's blood on mine.

I should probably figure out whose it is. Or clean it up. Whatever.


Doodly





.


----------



## eseb1

Just have the main ones I use in the taskbar, 2 desktop shortcuts, and 2 widgets to monitor my system.









Oh yeah, the bar is also on the left, looks nicer IMO.


----------



## Darren9




----------



## ZFedora

Very Clean


----------



## pistons50

This is my desktop:


----------



## MarsX2

heres my desktop. games on top right, programs on top left, & misc. things on bottom left


----------



## ~sizzzle~

I thought I had mine fairly cleaned up until I look in here.


----------



## ThumperSD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quadx* 
clean










Doesnt that wallpaper make your eyes red?


----------



## eseb1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pistons50* 
This is my desktop:

[img/]http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/8097/mydesktopv.png[/img]

Vista? Your sig says Windows 7.


----------



## Tom Thumb

Here ya go!


----------



## MaCnRYdER

My Windows XP still using a CRT


----------



## Ghostcracker

mine is not organized at all , but something is something








[/IMG]


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eseb1* 
Vista? Your sig says Windows 7.









Themes? Forgot to change it? Different rig? Plenty of valid reasons


----------



## Cryptedvick




----------



## Xraven771

Mine:








Ps. resolution is 1920x1080 just used snipping tool to get image thats why its like 1919x1079


----------



## Jaba600

resolution is 1920x1080


----------



## KillerBunnys122

I would say its pretty neat.

1000+ wallpapers that change every 15 minutes.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eseb1* 
Vista? Your sig says Windows 7.









Looks like Windows 7 to me.


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

mine is a giant mess but I just have too much space too care about it


----------



## runeazn

well i think this is clean enough


----------



## Xraven771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KillerBunnys122*


I would say its pretty neat.

1000+ wallpapers that change every 15 minutes.










Looks good


----------



## beers

Oh my god it's horrendous... :


----------



## danitgeek

Here is my:


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eseb1*


Vista? Your sig says Windows 7.










That's definitely, 100% Windows 7. Right click the taskbar, go to properties, tick "use small icons" and select "never combine" in the taskbar buttons dropdown box.

For comparison, danitgeek's it clearly Vista.


----------



## danitgeek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


That's definitely, 100% Windows 7. Right click the taskbar, go to properties, tick "use small icons" and select "never combine" in the taskbar buttons dropdown box.

For comparison, danitgeek's it clearly Vista.


 Ye thats true although i wish i never was







but i will be upgrading soon thank god


----------



## Ellis

To be honest, I don't actually see why everyone thought Vista was so bad. I used it on this PC for a few months before the Windows 7 RC came out, and then got 7 a week or so before launch due to some MS promo (signed copy of Ultimate







)

It wasn't as good as 7, but I didn't find it stupidly bloated, slow, or buggy like everyone else seemed to...


----------



## Qyuraja

Not clean enough.


----------



## Ellis

You need to chuck all of those Flash documents in a folder


----------



## Unicore

Posting this from my work laptop..just checked and I have 151 icons on the Desktop.







Most are PDFs, Office docs and folders that I use daily and frequently for work..just one easy click away







so don't feel like cleaning it up.

My gaming desktop is pretty much in the same state and I have no excuse for _that_.


----------



## Qyuraja

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
You need to chuck all of those Flash documents in a folder









But then they'll be a click further away from me...


----------



## aaronmonto

Well, I spent all night on this. Now I'm probably going to uninstall Rainmeter. What a waste.


----------



## strezz

here's mine, this one from my laptop. My sig rig is still in a horrible state


----------



## calavera

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick*



















where can I get this wallpaper!!?!!?!! I tried their website but couldn't find the black version


----------



## Erick Silver

Heres mine. Very Clean.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Qyuraja*


But then they'll be a click further away from me...










all I have to say to this is...


----------



## mothrpe

This is my office pc desktop, I use the little monitor on the right for email 99% of the time. Very handy I find. Rockin the vista business, which I actually have no problems with once I tailored it to my liking.

Keep pacific and eastern time on the desktop as we do work in the various provinces across canada. And of course the weather gadget cuz I don't have a window, haha.


----------



## hollowtek

I'm so embarrassed! My desktop is noob compared to everyone's







!!!


----------



## falfuris

5760x1080 (3x23inches)

i like my background but i would kill for a better one...


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Got a link to the original wall falfuris? Love it!


----------



## Ellis

Is it in any other resolutions? Unfortunately I don't have 3 23" monitors


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
Is it in any other resolutions? Unfortunately I don't have 3 23" monitors









Can always crop & resize it down


----------



## Snipe07

Simple yet functional. This is the laptop I use for school.
Attachment 178425


----------



## brl3git

Mine


----------



## KoolGuy

I so cant ait for my 3 monitors..


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollowtek* 
I'm so embarrassed! My desktop is noob compared to everyone's







!!!










You could always just find 3 wallpapers that size and stitch them together if you can't find one that will fit.

Btw, I uninstalled Rainmeter. Garbage. Why not just stick to what's simple, efficient, and works for everything: the default UI. I don't spend much time looking at my desktop anyway; no need to see RSS feeds and a huge, goofy clock there. The text on everything is too small to be useful for detail information anyway. Even if it only took up a few megabytes of my RAM; it's just not worth the time.

My computer isn't a smart phone; it's a no-nonsense workstation. The only part of my custom desktop I'm keeping is my custom rocket dock, just for the epeen; it's easy to start and quit.


----------



## OverSightX

Finally ordered my 3rd 25.5 ASUS. Should be here next Tuesday. For now this is mine:


----------



## rquinn19

Quote:


Originally Posted by *calavera* 
where can I get this wallpaper!!?!!?!! I tried their website but couldn't find the black version

It's a Windows 7 theme. Can't remember where I found it.


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *calavera* 
where can I get this wallpaper!!?!!?!! I tried their website but couldn't find the black version

Found it.
http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...ovic.themepack


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Snipe07*


Simple yet functional. This is the laptop I use for school.
Attachment 178425


What OS is that?


----------



## Darkcyde

Very


----------



## Razerbro

Very great desktops guys


----------



## NrGx

Functional.


----------



## Ellis

I love wallpapers like that. Where do you get them from?


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


What OS is that?


windows i think + objectdock and rainmeter


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antipesto93*


windows i think + objectdock and rainmeter


Taking a closer look at it, I believe you are correct. I should have notice the ObjectDock logo









It looks nice - I'd use that if I had a laptop which I could afford to lose resources on by running Rainmeter.


----------



## tmaz42o




----------



## Zamoldac

Penguin icon ftw







.


----------



## NrGx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
I love wallpapers like that. Where do you get them from?

If you're referring to my post, www.interfacelift.com has heaps of awesome wallpapers.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NrGx* 
If you're referring to my post, www.interfacelift.com has heaps of awesome wallpapers.

Yes I was referring to your post, I should have made that more clear. Thanks for the link; I'll check it out


----------



## pcnoob1




----------



## Mongol

clean...and the nexus toolbar autohides:


----------



## the.FBI

How do you get the toolbar that looks like the apple one?


----------



## monkuar

Windows XP,







D:


----------



## ThumperSD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NrGx* 









Functional.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *tmaz42o* 









wallpapers pls


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThumperSD* 
wallpapers pls









Second one:
http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_b...s_of_gold.html

I just saw it whilst browsing on InterFaceLIFT, not sure if the second one is on the same site.


----------



## Mongol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.FBI* 
How do you get the toolbar that looks like the apple one?

Winstep Nexus Dock

It has settings that are user adjustable.


----------



## the.FBI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *********** 
Winstep Nexus Dock

It has settings that are user adjustable.









thank you!


----------



## brkbeatjunkie




----------



## doat

Usually the weather and CPU usage gadgets are on my second monitor but i moved them to the first one for this thread.


----------



## skatingrocker17

Super clean!


----------



## ibfreeekout

This is generally what mine looks like. The right hand part is a secondary monitor that I use for things such as Steam, Winamp, and [email protected] monitoring.


----------



## dude120

Not too bad. Need to get rid of the excess shortcuts though.


----------



## BMorrisSly

I have changing desktop backgrounds, but I like mine at the moment.


----------



## ibfreeekout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dude120* 
Not too bad. Need to get rid of the excess shortcuts though.

Meh it doesn't bother me to have shortcuts on my desktop. I'm not a super tidy person (you should see my dorm room XD) and my desk is no different. I just do what works for me and so far this is it!


----------



## yakuzapuppy

Look closely...see it?


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yakuzapuppy* 
Look closely...see it?

















That's just 100% ninja









Actually no it's not, you could hide the recycling bin icon









Do it!

I think there should be a rule requiring you to post where you got the wallpaper from (if you remember obviously) and what gadgets, docks, widgets, skins, and so on you're using. Also, what OS you're using when it isn't obvious









Just my


----------



## willibj

Clean enough, though I wish I had triple the desktop space - Eyefinity, one day ... one day ...


----------



## dude120

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ibfreeekout* 
Meh it doesn't bother me to have shortcuts on my desktop. I'm not a super tidy person (you should see my dorm room XD) and my desk is no different. I just do what works for me and so far this is it!

I live having the computer desktop clean.
The actual top of my desk is super messy.


----------



## cyclist14

Pretty clean, my file server desktop is a different story though


----------



## Blostorm

Since I change my desktop once a week, here is my new one which I love`


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blostorm* 
Since I change my desktop once a week, here is my new one which I love`










Mmm, that's a really nice wallpaper


----------



## doat

lol i read that in a very sarcastic way


----------



## Shiveron

It's literally impossible to get cleaner than my desktop lol
(I had to change my background. It was semi-NSFW. No nudity but w/e, some ppl are easily offended)


----------



## ibfreeekout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shiveron* 
It's literally impossible to get cleaner than my desktop lol
(I had to change my background. It was semi-NSFW. No nudity but w/e, some ppl are easily offended)










I use that very same picture every once and awhile  I like it very much!


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
lol i read that in a very sarcastic way

No sarcasm intended, but looking at it now I can see why you thought that









Time to edit in some smileys


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
Mmm, that's a really nice wallpaper









x2


----------



## AMOCO




----------



## Yumyums

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Pretty clean


----------



## SirEsahc

This is probley the most cleanest/simplstic desktop you will ever see! Nothing but a simple Batch file to run all of my programs. Oh and a Recycle Bin to take out any needed trash.


----------



## 4.54billionyears

SE-DesktopConstructor is clock/date app


----------



## Brad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SirEsahc*


This is probley the most cleanest/simplstic desktop you will ever see! Nothing but a simple Batch file to run all of my programs. Oh and a Recycle Bin to take out any needed trash.



















I must know how you do this!


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrÃ¤d*


I must know how you do this!










I've got a very simple one here.

Not sure how you would use the F keys but this way is just as easy in my opinion.

Try running it on your desktop to start off - I've got Internet Explorer, Notepad and iTunes on there for you.

You will need some very simple knowledge of Batch in order to add your own programs but I can teach you that (or do it for you) if you want.

Others will probably be able to come up with something far more sophisticated but I thought I'd post this anyway.

Code:


Code:


@echo off
color f0
title Batch Program Starter
echo Press the specified number key followed by return:
echo 1 Internet Explorer
echo 2 Tool 2
echo 3 iTunes
echo 4 Notepad
set/p "cho="
if %cho%==1 goto Iexplore
if %cho%==2 goto Tool2
if %cho%==3 goto iTunes
if %cho%==4 goto Notepad

:Iexplore
cls
echo You have selected Internet Explorer
cd "C:\\Program Files\\Internet Explorer\\"
start iexplore.exe
goto end

:Tool2
cls
echo You have selected Tool 2
cd :wherever "Tool 2" is installed:
start :name of executable (exe) file:
goto end

:iTunes
cls
echo You have selected iTunes
cd "C:\\Program Files (x86)\\iTunes\\"
start iTunes.exe
goto end

:Notepad
cls
echo You have selected Notepad
start notepad
goto end

:end
exit

Copy and paste that into Notepad if you didn't already know, and then save it as a .bat file on your desktop.


----------



## Brad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


I've got a very simple one here.

Not sure how you would use the F keys but this way is just as easy in my opinion.

Try running it on your desktop to start off - I've got Internet Explorer, Notepad and iTunes on there for you.

You will need some very simple knowledge of Batch in order to add your own programs but I can teach you that (or do it for you) if you want.

Others will probably be able to come up with something far more sophisticated but I thought I'd post this anyway.

Code:


Code:


@echo off
color f0
title Batch Program Starter
echo Press the specified number key followed by return:
echo 1 Internet Explorer
echo 2 Tool 2
echo 3 iTunes
echo 4 Notepad
set/p "cho="
if %cho%==1 goto Iexplore
if %cho%==2 goto Tool2
if %cho%==3 goto iTunes
if %cho%==4 goto Notepad

:Iexplore
cls
echo You have selected Internet Explorer
cd "C:\\Program Files\\Internet Explorer\\"
start iexplore.exe
goto end

:Tool2
cls
echo You have selected Tool 2
cd :wherever "Tool 2" is installed:
start :name of executable (exe) file:
goto end

:iTunes
cls
echo You have selected iTunes
cd "C:\\Program Files (x86)\\iTunes\\"
start iTunes.exe
goto end

:Notepad
cls
echo You have selected Notepad
start notepad
goto end

:end
exit

Copy and paste that into Notepad if you didn't already know, and then save it as a .bat file on your desktop.


Thank you so much! +Rep


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrÃ¤d*


Thank you so much! +Rep


Wow, fast reply









No problem, let me know how you get on









Might be an idea to keep it to PM as others on this thread *might* not want to hear about this


----------



## SirEsahc

ellisbodds is using the choice method which pertains to using the actual keys/numbers pressed down on. But also his choice method is very limiting to the amount of keys/numbers on the keyboard. Where as mine is a parameter which lets me use variables E.g 'F00' or 'OPENthisDAMNprogramNOW'.

Sample of mine.

Code:


Code:


@echo off
:label
cls
echo  CMD     Program
echo ----- : -------------------
echo  IE   :  Internet Explorer
echo  NP   :  Notepad
echo.
set /p "v=Enter CMD:"
if "%v%"=="IE" (
start "" "C:\\Program Files (x86)\\Internet Explorer\\iexplore.exe" -private
goto :label
) else if "%v%"=="NP" (
start notepad
goto :label
) else (
goto :label
)


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SirEsahc*


ellisbodds is using the choice method which pertains to using the actual keys/numbers pressed down on. But also his choice method is very limiting to the amount of keys/numbers on the keyboard. Where as mine is a parameter which lets me use variables E.g 'F00' or 'OPENthisDAMNprogramNOW'.

Sample of mine.

Code:


Code:


@echo off
:label
cls
echo  CMD     Program
echo ----- : -------------------
echo  IE   :  Internet Explorer
echo  NP   :  Notepad
echo.
set /p "v=Enter CMD:"
if "%v%"=="IE" (
start "" "C:\\Program Files (x86)\\Internet Explorer\\iexplore.exe" -private
goto :label
) else if "%v%"=="NP" (
start notepad
goto :label
) else (
goto :label
)


That's much better than mine, saved a copy myself









Thanks









I've never really bothered to learn all the options in batch, I just learned the choice command in batch and then played around with it to create that file.

Not that I ever use it.


----------



## blackbuilder




----------



## lucmitch

Here's mine


----------



## ekko

im going to do some revamping but this is what it looks like now


----------



## xxlawman87xx

Just did a little revision to the desktop and the login screen as well. (this is my laptop, will post one of my actual desktop computer next week, i am out of town)


----------



## HunT3R.!

this is mine. god I hate this Nitzan Backup folder. it's my sister's and I'm supposed to burn it into DVDs. it weighs 88GB so u can understand my anger.


----------



## Faraz




----------



## AMOCO




----------



## Boyboyd

Quite. I don't like icons.


----------



## Shev7chenko

My desktop at work.


----------



## Draggin

Stupid paint, messing up my image. I hate JPEG. =[


----------



## Arctucas

It is very clean:


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Here's mine!


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Draggin* 








Stupid paint, messing up my image. I hate JPEG. =[

Even though in terms of quality JPEG is the best? Paint saves images in PNG which ya isn't so nice







.


----------



## Boyboyd

Paint's PNG compression is terrible though. You may as well use bitmap.


----------



## xXjay247Xx

mine


----------



## Tardious

I hate clutter, Not a fan of icons, I have nothing docked to the taskbar they're just "in use" http://img375.imageshack.us/i/mydesktopb.jpg/][/URL] Uploaded with http://imageshack.us]ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## KGIXXER7

Picture i took yesterday.


----------



## tw33k


View attachment 184655


----------



## cdoublejj

The clock gadget is my alarm clock i have been waking to "Sounds of a TopFuel Dragster" I think I'm gonna change it to "Amethyst Caverns"


----------



## Chalderm

Took different things I saw on overclock.net and implemented them it is till a work in progress.









Oh and also my third monitor has tv on it right now hence the two monitor screenshot


----------



## AK-47

so clean that i don't even have a taskbar


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee




----------



## jdcrispe95




----------



## [pi]

I don't have one on my Cr-48


----------



## Buffal0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gaurav Bhattacharjee*












That wallpaper is awful


----------



## kremtok

Original is 1920 x 1080:


----------



## narabhut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buffal0;11800759*
> That wallpaper is awful


Hey watch it. This is a Hindu god we are talking about.


----------



## koven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffal0;11800759*
> that wallpaper is awful


lol


----------



## Ding Chavez

F-15c


----------



## kremtok

My dedicated folding rig, also 1920 x 1080:


----------



## AdvanSuper




----------



## AuraNova

Just did a retake about a minute ago.


----------



## EVILNOK

I change my desktop pretty often but today it looks like this:
1920X1080


----------



## gis




----------



## Le_Loup

What desktop? I have 2x1920/ 1080, 32"/ 22", and yeah.. dun ask, I work to much.


----------



## kyle7412

I tried my best.... but just couldn't make it as spiffy as some other people.


----------



## Aurodeus

never like the icons...


----------



## snelan

I have rocket dock set to "hide" and the start menu bar to "auto hide". I have also hidden the trash can. The only thing I have is a Rain Meter clock in the top right.

When I close the start menu, and move my mouse from the dock, they both disappear.


----------



## gymenii

Current Daytime Desktop.


----------



## moonmanas

Where I fish.....


----------



## xioros

hehe:

add :
i'm using objectdock,
i have multiple docks ,
-bench tools
-boring games
-intresting games
-office and other stuff
-taskbaricondock
xD


----------



## ntuason




----------



## Infernosaint

Not all done. And a little crowded.

View attachment 188821


----------



## Thatguystolemynick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBeaz;10260219*
> mine...


SICK wallpaper. Where did you get that on?


----------



## Enfluenza

i haz custom theme and i hide all my icons with stardock fences. all my icons and random crap is in folders called 'crap' and 'stuff' lol.
btw i like crysis. just puttin that out there.


----------



## Rowbin

Clean enough.


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBeaz;10260219*
> mine...


Major props to this guy for the wallpaper.


----------



## brl3git




----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brl3git;11932929*


Total Download 800Gigs, that's bigger than what you have used on your HDD. Is that the total for the life of the PC or just that one session?

EDIT: Oh by the way, awesome desktop


----------



## marcz123

Resolution is at 1920 x 1080 but I had no idea why it shrink to lower resolution.


----------



## Aurodeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcz123;11993927*


----------



## jjsoviet

Fan of minimalism.


----------



## NguyenAdam




----------



## osswix

i saw some nice ones, mine is really clean,
wallpaper is by me








used rocketdock.
some random icons on it.
am about to change the start orb.

hope someone likes it.


----------



## osswix

hire is my laptop's (running ubuntu)


----------



## 1keith1

Windows 7


----------



## Plan9

Linux:


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> Linux:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I spy someone outside of the Linux section









Since we're here...


----------



## lloyd mcclendon

your cat looks drunk!

here's one workspace off my secondary monitor.. about the same as usual



wait .. isn't the linux forum


----------



## s-f-r-j




----------



## Le_Loup

I am presently still tweaking my rainmeter addons, etc... But it's a start. What do you think? I'll be rigging up real vnc for the right screen, on my ipad, so I can "touch interface" with it eventually...










For those wanting a copy of the left & right, here they are.

Left:
http://imageshack.us/a/img163/8103/ironman1p.jpg

Right:
http://imageshack.us/a/img521/5952/ironman2j.png

The dual separate backgrounds, supported by "Ultramon".
http://www.realtimesoft.com/ultramon/

- Le_Loup


----------



## Metmop




----------



## s-f-r-j

Remove your IP


----------



## Metmop

It's dynamic...and no longer the same.


----------



## snoball




----------



## Darren9




----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s-f-r-j*
> 
> Remove your IP


Saw your avatar and promptly smacked my screen. lol!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*


What widget is that on the bottom right? I like it.


----------



## Azefore

Hard to find decent wallpapers or good images at the resolution


----------



## krz94

here's mine:


----------



## dklic6

Pretty clean


----------



## kzone75




----------



## Fortunex

Not very clean. I don't really understand the point of a desktop if you don't use it, so I use mine for frequently used programs, or things I don't want to forget about/misplace.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> Saw your avatar and promptly smacked my screen. lol!
> What widget is that on the bottom right? I like it.


Thanks, it's a custom Rainmeter from scratch, I stole the weather code from VClouds. I tried to make a guide to explain some of it and it's in my sig.


----------



## von rottes

It's pretty messy compared to my phones's home screen


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> Thanks, it's a custom Rainmeter from scratch, I stole the weather code from VClouds. I tried to make a guide to explain some of it and it's in my sig.


Awesome, Thanks!


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloyd mcclendon*
> 
> your cat looks drunk!


haha she does a bit


----------



## grss1982

Clean enough?


----------



## Blaze0303

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grss1982*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clean enough?






You should mow that, then you'd have a clean desktop


----------



## Awsan

Clean enough?


----------



## Smanci




----------



## Makyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awsan*
> 
> 
> 
> Clean enough?


Which app are you using?


----------



## Alanim

Clean desktop? Sheeeeeet, ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alanim*
> 
> Clean desktop? Sheeeeeet, ain't nobody got time for that.


uTorrent icon and then a whole bunch of rar archives with their name blacked out....that's not conspicuous at all


----------



## Alanim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> uTorrent icon and then a whole bunch of rar archives with their name blacked out....that's not conspicuous at all


I don't have anything bad on my desktop, last I remembered.

I blacked it out mostly because I didn't want to double check, and because I game I used to play is on there. Advertising that awful game would be a sin.

Mostly all those .rar files are just zipped text files, minecraft backups or programs.

*update* checked, yeah I guess it was a slightly good idea to black it out. whoops.


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alanim*
> 
> I don't have anything bad on my desktop, last I remembered.
> 
> I blacked it out mostly because I didn't want to double check, and because I game I used to play is on there. Advertising that awful game would be a sin.
> 
> Mostly all those .rar files are just zipped text files, minecraft backups or programs.
> 
> *update* checked, yeah I guess it was a slightly good idea to black it out. whoops.










you're update made me lol in real life.

Fair point about the Minecraft stuff though. I think there's some free utilities out there that automate Minecraft backups - if you weren't already aware


----------



## rss013

Not so clean at all, just love the wp


----------



## Artikbot

Clean as clean can be.

So is my physical desk... It has the benching rig on it, my computer, and a couple of screwdrivers currently.


----------



## Kman3107

I hate having icons on my desktop.. But one of my screens are full of them anyways. There's only one thing I like less then loads of icons on my desktop, and that's wasting time to open programs cause I have to find them.


----------



## Plan9

I disabled desktop icons on my desktop:


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makyl*
> 
> Which app are you using?


Rainmeter!


----------



## DIJRP

http://postimg.org/image/o5ahrnun7/full/


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Its clean... more or less


----------



## MaxFTW

And yes i do have the main 5 CPU's as a wallpaper slideshow ;3


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kman3107*
> 
> I hate having icons on my desktop.. But one of my screens are full of them anyways. There's only one thing I like less then loads of icons on my desktop, and that's wasting time to open programs cause I have to find them.


I solved them grouping them in two big folders. Those two I have on my taskbar are 'Games' and 'Programs'. Games has well, games. Programs has all the software I have installed, most of it grouped into subfolders for easy access.

Keeps the mess away, and works wonders.


----------



## aidhanc

How clean can a desktop be







?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aidhanc*
> 
> How clean can a desktop be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


I love that theme, I can't get it to look good with Google Chrome though. It looks horrible.


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> I solved them grouping them in two big folders. Those two I have on my taskbar are 'Games' and 'Programs'. Games has well, games. Programs has all the software I have installed, most of it grouped into subfolders for easy access.
> 
> Keeps the mess away, and works wonders.


It's amazing the lengths people have to goto to fix Windows 8


----------



## Hl86

My friend took this picture on my Iphone


----------



## Brulf

The one i dont use.....



The one i do use


----------



## jrl1357

Changes day by day but this is the current:



the messiest it's ever been has likely been:



Often I even disable the file manager setting that makes icons (in most Unix desktops) sometimes I add a conky, and other then that most often one, sometimes two panels.


----------



## Xaero252

About that clean, 24/7/365
Probably transitioning away from this setup though.


----------



## Sambaru

I am lame because I use the default backgrounds.


----------



## Kaja

The least interesting desktop... in the world.


----------

